# XFS, bad superblock ma funziona (quasi) tutto

## flocchini

Dopo qualche freeze giocando con driver nvidia beta, ho scoperto che mi mancavano dei pezzi (roba da nulla, tipo "eix"   :Laughing:  ) e ho scoperto con xfs_check che il superblock della mia / non e' buono. Ho lanciato il repair ma dopo lungo ravanare si e' fermato dicendo che non trova un magicblock secondario valido. Ho cercato nel forum e su google, ma non ne sono venuto a capo... Che faccio? Il sistema si avvia e funziona regolarmente, si sara' perso qsa da poco che conto di recuperare con un aggiornamento di tutti i pacchetti quindi vorrei evitarmi lo sbattimento di rifare la partizione, preferirei fixare (anche se ovviamente ho gia' fatto un backup termonucleare di tutto a scanso di equivoci)

idee? piu' che altro mi stupisco che riesca a partire senza trovare il superblock   :Embarassed: 

PS prima che lo chiediate: si'l'hw nn ha nulla, gia' testato  :Smile: 

EDIT: aggiungo che in dmesg trovo questa riga, ogni tanto 

```
xfs_db[21140]: segfault at 28 ip b7ec4430 sp bfb1bf98 error 4 in libpthread-2.6.

1.so[b7ebd000+13000]

```

----------

## cloc3

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> un backup termonucleare di tutto a scanso di equivoci

 

bu. 

a questo punto, formattare e ritrasferire i dati è più veloce che fissare.

----------

## riverdragon

Nemmeno le ultime versioni in testing degli xfsprogs riescono a far nulla?

----------

## flocchini

nada

----------

## djinnZ

In questi casi l'unica cosa che dovrebbe funzionare è il dump

----------

## flocchini

uhm ovvero?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi associo con chi suggerisce di fare un bel tar di tutto l'ambaradan e di riformattare.

Se proprio vuoi studiare e hai spazio fatti l'immagine della partizione con dd e poi vedi lavoraci in un secondo momento, quando i tuoi dati saranno al sicuro altrove  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

ma i miei dati sono gia' al sicuro, e' solo che mi pesa il c   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

nel senso che fai il dump della partizione su una di pari dimensioni.

----------

## flocchini

ok ok ho capito... nel weekend rifaccio la partizione...   :Embarassed: 

pero' mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere come muovermi nel caso capitasse nuovamente ma senza avere un backup...

ma soprattutto: come diavolo fa ad avviarsi?   :Shocked: 

----------

## djinnZ

Molto a naso proverei a controllare se non ci sono settori danneggiati o problemi di geometria (sovrascrittura degli ultimi blocchi del filesystem, numero di settori fisici cambiati etc.), non si sa mai.

In ogni caso stando a quel poco che ho letto l'unica è fare il dump completo della partizione in questi casi.

Purtroppo alcune scelte nell'implementazione di xfs (come non riservare il primo blocco al boot) con il tempo si stanno dimostrando infelici.

----------

